# prosciutto



## mandarina.m

PROSCIUTTO

Leggendo questa parola, qaul era la prima immagine che vi e' passata per la mente? Prosciutto crudo? Prosciutto cotto? Una coscia qualsiasi di maiale? 

Mi interessa perche' credo di aver spesso sentito usare la parola _prosciutto _riferendosi al prosciutto crudo. Mi sbaglio? Cosa significa per voi _prosciutto_?


----------



## spinetta

Sono abituata ad un uso opposto: la parola prosciutto sta a significare entrambi i tipi ma se usata senza specificazione indica il cotto. Per indicare il crudo sento usare _crudo_ -tralasciando la parola prosciutto.

(Zona: Nord-Est)


----------



## Hermocrates

Prosciutto si riferisce semplicemente a un tipo di taglio di carne (di solito essicata o trattata in altro modo), ricavata dalla coscia del maiale e che si mangia tipicamente così come viene tagliata (non va cucinata), spesso come companatico. Questa è la sola immagine che evoca in me. 

"Crudo" o "cotto" è una specificazione del prosciutto (prosciutto in sé è il termine generico) che si riferisce al tipo di lavorazione. Se non viene specificato, il termine è ambiguo e può voler dire tanto crudo che cotto. 

Tuttavia in certe situazione non è importante specificare il tipo (per esempio, se sto solo dicendo: "Ho mangiato un panino al prosciutto", non importa stare a precisare che tipo di prosciutto; tuttavia non è detto che sia necessariamente crudo).


----------



## effeundici

In Toscana il prosciutto è quello crudo salato.

Se si vuole dolce si chiede prosciutto dolce.

Se si vuole cotto si chiede prosciutto cotto.

Ma mi rendo conto che siamo un po' integralisti!


----------



## Hermocrates

spinetta said:


> Sono abituata ad un uso opposto: la parola prosciutto sta a significare entrambi i tipi ma se usata senza specificazione indica il cotto.  (...)  (Zona: Nord-Est)





effeundici said:


> In Toscana il prosciutto è quello crudo salato



Interessante che in aree diverse per "prosciutto" si sottintenda l'uno o l'altro tipo (per definizione "prosciutto" dovrebbe essere un termine generico). 

C'è per caso un nesso con il tipo di prosciutto prodotto localmente? (prosciutto = "prosciutto crudo" in regioni dove è tipica la produzione di prosciutto crudo; prosciutto = "prosciutto cotto" in regioni dove è tipica la produzione di prosciutto cotto?)


----------



## spinetta

ryenart said:


> Interessante che in aree diverse per "prosciutto" si sottintenda l'uno o l'altro tipo (per definizione "prosciutto" dovrebbe essere un termine generico).
> 
> C'è per caso un nesso con il tipo di prosciutto prodotto localmente? (prosciutto = "prosciutto crudo" in regioni dove è tipica la produzione di prosciutto crudo; prosciutto = "prosciutto cotto" in regioni dove è tipica la produzione di prosciutto cotto?)



Mi pare possibile anche se (sempre riferendomi alla _mia _zona) l'ho sempre ritenuta una scelta -o un'abitudine?- dettata da una scala di valori.
Il prosciutto cotto è sia meno pregiato che più comune e quindi è quello di default, mentre l'appellativo di crudo definisce il prodotto più desiderabile -ma non sempre usato.

Varrebbe la pena di chiedere a qualcuno del Friuli -ma prima si dovrebbe vedere se il prosciutto di Sauris sia qualificabile come crudo. 

 Detto questo, quando faccio la spesa sento chiedere sia _prosciutto cotto _che _prosciutto _che _cotto _che _crudo_ (il crudo viene sempre definito, se non altro attraverso il marchio) e se parlo con qualcuno , il _panino al prosciutto_ è sempre e solo quello con prosciutto cotto.


----------



## Hermocrates

spinetta said:


> Mi pare possibile anche se (sempre riferendomi alla _mia _zona) l'ho sempre ritenuta una scelta -o un'abitudine?- dettata da una scala di valori.
> Il prosciutto cotto è sia meno pregiato che più comune e quindi è quello di default, mentre l'appellativo di crudo definisce il prodotto più desiderabile -ma non sempre usato.



Ha senso come spiegazione.  (Anche la dolce consorte mi ha testé confermato la stessa cosa riguardo alla scala di pregio e riguardo al fatto che il prosciutto cotto è più "popolare" mentre quello crudo è quello considerato spesso di "lusso". Però li distingue sempre, l'uno lo chiama cotto, l'altro crudo.)

A me invece è tornato in mente uno degli scarsi ricordi che ho della tv italiana, uno sketch pubblicitario che faceva più o meno così:

Signora: "Mi dia un etto di prosciutto."
Salumiere: "Crudo o cotto?"

A parte il fatto che serviva per rimarcare poi la marca da pubblicizzare, però penso anche questo possa dare un'idea del fatto che di base il termine prosciutto è (o dovrebbe essere) ambiguo. 

I parlanti italiani originari di altre zone che dicono?


----------



## Broca

effeundici said:


> In Toscana il prosciutto è quello crudo salato.



Veramente a me non risulta, forse dipende da provincia a provincia. 
Per me la parola prosciutto è comunque ambigua se non completata da qualche aggettivo!


----------



## federicoft

Anche per me senza specificazione può voler dire sia crudo sia cotto, ma come effeundici l'immagine che mi evoca la parola è certamente una coscia di maiale conservata sotto salatura, vale a dire un prosciutto crudo.
Anche il Garzanti sembra far sua questa interpretazione: prosciutto, _s. m_. coscia di maiale salata e parzialmente prosciugata perché si conservi a lungo: _prosciutto crudo _| _prosciutto cotto_, _affumicato_, preparato con metodi diversi dalla salatura.


----------



## + Darky +

ryenart said:


> I parlanti italiani originari di altre zone che dicono?


Qui in Umbria (o almeno,nella mia zona,per quel che mi riguarda) , quando si chiede del "prosciutto" ci si riferisce direttamente a quello crudo,mentre se si vuole quello cotto bisogna specificare utilizzando l'aggetivo in questione .


----------



## Montesacro

+ Darky + said:


> Qui in Umbria (o almeno,nella mia zona,per quel che mi riguarda) , quando si chiede del "prosciutto" ci si riferisce direttamente a quello crudo,mentre se si vuole quello cotto bisogna specificare utilizzando l'aggettivo in questione .


 
Così anche a casa mia.


----------



## Einstein

Forse la domanda nasce perché all'estero si usa la parola italiana _prosciutto_ per indicare quello crudo.


----------



## ilcigno

Quando chiedo prosciutto qui nella senese, la domanda che segue di solito non e' "crudo o cotto?" ma "prosciutto Toscano/nostrano, o ...?" Spesso senza finire la frase, come se gli altri tipi sono di poco conto. 
Quindi, intese "crudo" e anche probabilmente locale.


----------



## herr lehmann

a Milano e dintorni in contesti in cui la specifica è importante (per esempio in un salumiere o rosticceria, dove quindi si deve dire cosa si vuole comprare) viene specificato sempre "crudo" o "cotto", tralasciando a volte la parola "prosciutto". In altri contesti ho notato che solo "prosciutto" è il cotto. Per esempio il panino al prosciutto è senza ombra di dubbio con prosciutto cotto.


----------



## Larroja

herr lehmann said:


> a Milano e dintorni in contesti in cui la specifica è importante (per esempio in un salumiere o rosticceria, dove quindi si deve dire cosa si vuole comprare) viene specificato sempre "crudo" o "cotto", tralasciando a volte la parola "prosciutto". In altri contesti ho notato che solo "prosciutto" è il cotto. Per esempio il panino al prosciutto è senza ombra di dubbio con prosciutto cotto.



Sono d'accordo su tutta la linea, ma sulla frase che ho colorato di rosso dissento totalmente: per me un panino al prosciutto senza ulteriore specificazione è senza dubbio un panino con prosciutto *crudo*. Mentre se dico un panino con prosciutto e fontina, allora sì, è molto più probabile che il prosciutto sia cotto.


----------



## Hermocrates

Einstein said:


> Forse la domanda nasce perché all'estero si usa la parola italiana _prosciutto_ per indicare quello crudo.



Vero. Però ho trovato significativo che la Wikipedia (in inglese) dopo aver spiegato che nei paesi anglofoni la parola italiana "prosciutto" è spesso intesa per indicare il prosciutto crudo, aggiunga e rimarchi che in italiano è invece sempre _necessario_ specificare se il prosciutto è crudo o cotto. 

Anche la Wikipedia italiana lo intende come un termine generico che va specificato. 

Vista la varietà di interpretazioni mi viene spontaneo chiedermi: ma qualcuno ha mai ordinato un panino al prosciutto in una città/regione diversa dalla sua e si è visto portare un tipo diverso di prosciutto da quello che pensava?


----------



## Broca

Io credo che mettendo da parte tutti i regionalismi alla fine si debba comunque specificare. Altrimenti che ci starebbero a fare quei due aggettivi? Bisogna specificare secondo me, poi certo se qualcuno mi dice che ha mangiato un panino al prosciutto non è rilevante.


----------



## Larroja

Broca said:


> Io credo che mettendo da parte tutti i regionalismi alla fine si debba comunque specificare. Altrimenti che ci starebbero a fare quei due aggettivi?



Sono d'accordo. Del resto, di fronte al salumiere è molto più comune chiedere o sentir chiedere "due etti di crudo" o "due etti di cotto"; al contrario, di fronte alla richiesta generica di "due etti di prosciutto" lo stesso salumiere avrebbe bisogno, e chiederebbe, una specificazione. 
Che poi ognuno di noi, per predilezioni personali o tradizioni locali, consideri come "vero" prosciutto l'una o l'altra varietà è un altro discorso. Tutti i gusti son giusti!


----------



## rubuk

spinetta said:


> Mi pare possibile anche se (sempre riferendomi alla _mia _zona) l'ho sempre ritenuta una scelta -o un'abitudine?- dettata da una scala di valori....
> il _panino al prosciutto_ è sempre e solo quello con prosciutto cotto.



Anche per noi qui nel genovese il prosciutto in generale, quello "d'ufficio", è quello cotto (se non definito), il "crudo" si chiede solo con il termine suddetto omettendo la parola prosciutto perché implicita. Stessa cosa per il panino. Noto anche che nelle zone di confine liguria-toscana valgono le stesse regole (Sarzana/Val di Magra).

St


----------



## kitiara76

Anch'io penso che si debba sempre specificare, a parte il caso in cui si parli di piatti "codificati" in cui è contenuto il prosciutto. Ad esempio:
- una pizza prosciutto e funghi è con il cotto
- lo stesso per i tortellini panna e prosciutto
- viceversa, se ordinate prosciutto e melone, vi portano il crudo, altrimenti... cambiate ristorante!


----------



## mandarina.m

Einstein said:


> Forse la domanda nasce perché all'estero si usa la parola italiana _prosciutto_ per indicare quello crudo.



Appunto. La situazione e' ancora un po' piu' complicata, ma purtroppo non e' un argomento da trattare in questo forum. 

Grazie tante per i vostri pareri che si sono rivelati, come sempre, molto utili.


----------

